# Betta Dragon



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright. So I've decided to give this a try. I will be taking requests to draw your betta as a dragon.
However, since I am limited on time due to school, church, and swim practice, I will only be taking 5 requests at a time. As in, after slot 5 has been filled, I will not be taking any more requests until after I have finished the 5th betta. Only submit one betta at a time please.  I should probably also add that these will take a little bit of time, but if I don't post your betta in 2 weeks pm me.
Please post your betta's name, tail type, personality, and whatever else you feel like I should know. 
Also, I will do these on paper, and will use anything from colored pencils to markers to highlighters to color, so don't be surprised if you don't get what you quite had in mind.
They are free of course, I don't have that much talent. 
Here's an example of a male veiltail


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

You can do Indigo if you'd like 

Name: Indigo
Tail Type: Veiltail
Personality: Laid-back. Friendly but is scared easily. 

His color is a bit hard to narrow down (considering it's just the most confusing shade of purple) so I don't expect you to get it completely right. Believe me I've tried. Lots of times.

Here are some pictures! He's also in my avatar if you want another photo.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright! I should have him up latest by Sunday, as of I have a swim meet tomorrow and Saturday. I'll do my best with his color.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please can I have one of Ponyo?

Tail type: Super Delta
Personality: Quiet until another fish comes near.
Eye color: Golden


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Of course you can.
I'm going to make a list to make things easier on myself.
List:
1.Indigo - PurpleJay
2.Ponyo - Indigo Betta


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

How about Callisto?


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

I have two, and I honestly can't pick. So if you'd like to do one of them you can chose which you'd like to do!  I hope thats okay. The gold butterfly's name is Edge and the red and white grizzled one is InuYasha.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to change the one betta at a time rule, although you will probably have to wait longer and they will be on the same paper.
1.Indigo - PurpleJay
2.Ponyo - Indigo Betta
3.Callisto - Greenapp1es
4.Edge and/or InuYasha


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Azir? Has sort of a snake like personality ^^
(Also just need to upload the pic onto my computer today and send it! Sorry for the long wait )


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

can yo do matrix? the one in my avatar?


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh really!? Heheh, you don't have to do both unless you want to. I know you have other bettas to draw. I also forgot to add the personality's . Sarry. Edge is my lil buddy, he's really calm and always happy to see me, but he does like his space. InuYasha is actually my newest betta and I haven't learned his personality yet. So far, he seems pretty eager to get to the other fish, but he doesn't seem very aggressive as I've yet to see him flare at them. Weird right? He's also VERY curious and loves to explore. It isn't always good for him, I just had to free him from being stuck behind the thermometer. :lol:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bettaboy - your going to have to wait, but when the list opens again I'd love to!
JustDownTheRiverBettas - I'm probably going to do both just because.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok no problem!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Aw, Thank you!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright, I finished Indigo. I should finish the rest tomorrow.
He was actually kinda tricky with his coloring. I like the final result, but my phone's camera decided to make him much more blue, and won't relent despite my attempts to change that. I apologize for that, just picture it much more purple. 
I used markers for him.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow! You're really good..


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks. ^^


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Np :lol:


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks! 
Indigo's coloring is legit tricky even in person, so I don't blame you. Under certain kinds of light he'll appear neon purple/blue (which actually makes him look like somebody used special effects on him) and in natural light he looks... well... _purple_. 
Thanks again! That turned out really nice.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Whenever you open back up can I get my uber grump Cain?
http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/candy-cain
Name: Candy Cain "Cain"
Tail: Near HM super delta
Personality: super grumpy, hates fingers, cheesesticks, and markers, total diva. More beauty than brains. Will probably add an updated picture of his markings, he's mostly black now.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to upload these as I finish them. Here's Ponyo.
My markers didn't blend quite as well as I was hoping but oh well.
Crossroads - Sure thing.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Finished Callisto.
I used colored pencils for him.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

That's great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome. ^^
I just realized how thick I made his tail... O.O whoops.
There has been a change in plans, and I also have A LOT more homework than I thought..... So I'm afraid I won't be able to finish everyone's drawings today. There's a chance I can still do them, but I'm sorry in advance if I don't get them done today.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Take your time! I don't mind waiting. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I'm going to upload these as I finish them. Here's Ponyo.
> My markers didn't blend quite as well as I was hoping but oh well.
> Crossroads - Sure thing.



He looks awesome! Thank you!! :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

You are very welcome. 
I finally finished Edge and InuYasha. I'm so sorry for the wait!
I did them with colored pencils.
I actually really don't know when Azir will be done. He could be done today through Sunday. Hopefully no later then that!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

It looks so awesome! Thank you sooooo much!!! It exceeded my expectations by a long shot, You're a really good artist. The wait was definitely worth it


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really glad you like it!
I finished Azir, did him with markers.
The list is now open again! So far I have
1. Matrix - Bettaboy
2. Candy Cain - Crossroads
Remember, if I have drawn a betta dragon for you already, you CAN have another one done.


----------

